# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Где занять денег гарантировано?

## kaprizonline

Когда деньги нужны срочно можно рассчитывать на финансовую поддержку от МФО. Займ выдадут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] только по паспорту в режиме онлайн по всей РФ. Для оформления денег нужна именная банковская карта, российский паспорт и возраст от 18 – 22 лет. Одобрение займов в МФО достигает 95%. А при подаче 4 – 5 заявок деньги выдадут гарантировано.

----------

